# Hello People :)



## SmashedCake (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm brand new here so I wanted to say hi & intro myself. 

Graphite is my hardcore obsession, LOL 

I've been drawing for longer than I care to admit  

I have recently been forcing myself outside of my lil comfort box and have started using color occasionally. . . wax pencils, ink & gel so far. 
I have watercolor pencils, colored graphite pencils & oil pastels that I haven't used yet. 
I don't see color ever being my preference. 

Soo I guess that's a pretty good start at getting acquainted. I'll add some sketches so y'all can get a feel for my style. 

I'm *very* excited to have found this forum and I'm hopeful that it'll be a blast! 

#1 my latest piece in progress "Procrastination" 
#2 "ADHD" 
#3 "The Portal" 
#4 "What?"


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Smashedcake, welcome to the forum.
We have all sorts here, a wide variety of talent, you will fit in just fine.
I like your abstract work, I work in graphite/pencil myself, portraits.
looking forward to seeing more of your work.
Carl.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum SmashedCake. Your work is so intricate, I love it. That first picture is an excellent depiction of my house when my grandkids are over.

Painting in oil is my thing. Only started a little over a year ago so everything is still new to me. Loving my new hobby.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.. Glad you could join us.. Some nice works there.. Hope to see more


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum 
Very interesting work, nice detailing too, thank you for sharing your work with us  Hope to see more.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Loved 1st and 3rd, they are great!
Welcome and hope you have fun here


----------



## SmashedCake (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks so much for the replies and comments! Everyone seems so friendly. I think this place is just what I've been looking for!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

SmashedCake said:


> Thanks so much for the replies and comments! Everyone seems so friendly. I think this place is just what I've been looking for!


It is! 

Welcome!


----------

